# NFL play-by-play on XM



## pakrnut (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a MiRGE radio that provides both Sirius and XM services. Unfortunately, the display is going bad and SiriusXM has sent me a replacement XM radio. My concern with using the new XM radio is losing the Sirius NFL play-by-play programming. When I look at the XM NFL play-by-play schedules, it typically shows the away team only available on an XM Internet channel. Is this correct? I could see the benefit of it being on XM Internet but only if it is also available on a regular XM channel on the sat radio.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

When you subscribe to the Best of Sirius on XM you get only one team's NFL feed (usually the home feed) except for the prime time Sunday games.


----------



## pakrnut (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I have seen, that is not accurate. You receive both the home and away feeds. However, the 'away' feed does not appear to be available via the actual satellite radio - just via the internet. While a nice option, much harder to incorporate into a whole home AV system.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

And of course, the reverse is true regarding MLB Play-By-Play. I really don't know why they can't have every channel on both receivers. If it's truly one company, I want my MLB in my car! (I have a new Ford, so I was forced to switch to Sirius from XM after 10 years).


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's all about the bandwidth. The Sirius and XM bands are NOT compatible. Well, the bands are, the scrambling/encryption systems aren't.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> And of course, the reverse is true regarding MLB Play-By-Play. I really don't know why they can't have every channel on both receivers. If it's truly one company, I want my MLB in my car! (I have a new Ford, so I was forced to switch to Sirius from XM after 10 years).


And or course no Fox Sports Radio on Sirius.


----------

